# Lab results



## DNW (Aug 21, 2019)

I've been having all the symptoms of low testosterone, libido, energy, motivation and whatnot. Told dr as such and wanted to get blood work done. She just did the most basic of tests.  No fsh or lh, and especially estrogen.  Going to have to specifically ask for testing e2 bc apparently test levels are fine.  I guess my pct worked.

View attachment 8347


Also...390 vs 595 from the same blood draw and 2 separate labs.  I've heard that testing is usually all over the place but that big a difference?


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 21, 2019)

Thyroid?  I was diagnosed with both hypothyroidism and hypogonadism when I started TRT.  My natural thyroid medication was discontinued due to the shortage then my last set of labs revealed that my body just produces the opposite when I have too much thyroid medication in my system.  I forget what the exact medical term is but to a point, if I have too much T4 in my system, my body just pumps the brakes on the conversion to T3.  Now it makes sense why my first doctor gave me so much dang thyroid medication to the point where I had heart palpitations.  

Depending on how things roll for the next set of labs, I'm looking at possibly being put on synthetic thyroid medication next.  Since I was in range after discontinuing the NDT and the fact that my body just offsets it, they wanted to see how things went for six months.


----------



## DNW (Aug 21, 2019)

It said 1.58 for tsh3 which is apparently normal. I'm honestly thinking it's high estrogen


----------



## Viduus (Aug 21, 2019)

Title had me thinking it was another heroes thread.

Read your lab results, turns out it is. Good luck.


----------



## Jin (Aug 21, 2019)

DNW said:


> I've been having all the symptoms of low testosterone, libido, energy, motivation and whatnot. Told dr as such and wanted to get blood work done. She just did the most basic of tests.  No fsh or lh, and especially estrogen.  Going to have to specifically ask for testing e2 bc apparently test levels are fine.  I guess my pct worked.
> 
> View attachment 8347
> 
> ...



To clarify: you got the same sample tested at two different labs?

if so

why?

and 

how?


----------



## DNW (Aug 21, 2019)

Viduus said:


> Title had me thinking it was another heroes thread.
> 
> Read your lab results, turns out it is. Good luck.



Hey, at least I can f*ck el gringo now


----------



## DNW (Aug 21, 2019)

Jin said:


> To clarify: you got the same sample tested at two different labs?
> 
> if so
> 
> ...



I'm guessing the va only tests total test and have to do different lab to get free test.  Bc you cant do free test without total test they still show total test.  Same draw...but multiple vials.  So some went to va and some went to labcorp


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 21, 2019)

DNW said:


> It said 1.58 for tsh3 which is apparently normal. I'm honestly thinking it's high estrogen



Sadly, I was told that TSH is the absolute worst test for hypothyroidism.  I can't find my original panel where I was diagnosed, but basically two numbers were in the wrong direction thereby causing a normal TSH reading despite individually being completely in the wrong direction.  F*ck, I wish I could remember which ones they were...


----------



## Jin (Aug 21, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> Sadly, I was told that TSH is the absolute worst test for hypothyroidism.  I can't find my original panel where I was diagnosed, but basically two numbers were in the wrong direction thereby causing a normal TSH reading despite individually being completely in the wrong direction.  F*ck, I wish I could remember which ones they were...



Rhino is The in house thyroid expert. 

Pm him if you need the breakdown of the tests or just search his posts.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 21, 2019)

Jin said:


> Rhino is The in house *penis* expert.
> 
> Pm him if you need the breakdown of the tests or just search his posts.



Good to know, his pm should be full by now......:32 (20):


----------



## Wilson6 (Aug 21, 2019)

LC/MS is the gold standard for testing T, I have found that the values are consistently higher than standard assays and "normal range" is lower (same lab, same test) probably because we don't have the volume of data with the new assay. Note on the comments that the test is not cleared or approved by the FDA. If you're following T, use the same lab, same assay at the very least along with consistency with time of blood draw, meals, exercise, hydration, etc. and assuming you're not taking anything that can or has affected HPTA.


----------



## Browns225 (Aug 25, 2019)

TSH is a horrible test for hypothyroidism because it assumes that the feedback loop is still working properly. TSH being high does not necessarily mean that T3 or T4 are low and vice versa but many endos like to settle on this the same way many doctors see liver enzymes as direct markers of liver damage rather than just liver activity.

I think you should have your E2, T3/T4 and prolactin checked.


----------



## DNW (Aug 26, 2019)

Browns225 said:


> TSH is a horrible test for hypothyroidism because it assumes that the feedback loop is still working properly. TSH being high does not necessarily mean that T3 or T4 are low and vice versa but many endos like to settle on this the same way many doctors see liver enzymes as direct markers of liver damage rather than just liver activity.
> 
> I think you should have your E2, T3/T4 and prolactin checked.



Yea I messaged dr on fri specifically asking for everything except the prolactin.  Wanted to recheck testosterone too


----------

